# Trampolines Can Be Dangerous



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pic.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

those are not the kinds of racks i associate with trampolines!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was going to get another kind of surprise when i opened this up. way to tease us all again fishglyph. 




funny either way.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> callofthewild said:
> 
> 
> > those are not the kinds of racks i associate with trampolines!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was going to get another kind of surprise when i opened this up. way to tease us all again fishglyph.
> ...


you do a dagum good job of it too. :lol: those fellers do look like they are enjoying themselves.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's hillarious, where'd you find that pic? Did you take it?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

How would you like to play "Break the Egg"?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Its called "Antler Enema"...the rage for all you S&M folks


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Its called "Antler Enema"...the rage for all you S&M folks


Now that's just down right hillarious


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

callofthewild said:


> those are not the kinds of racks i associate with trampolines!!!!!!!!!!! i thought i was going to get another kind of surprise when i opened this up. way to tease us all again fishglyph.
> 
> funny either way.


Yes, for some reason when the word trampoline comes up I automatically think of the Man Show. *(())*


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a great pic, 

trampolines and the man show HA HA HA HA :lol:


----------

